# Whats the Best Travel Surf/Pier Rod/Blank



## columbo333 (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi All,

I'm looking to buy a top-end travel (maybe 4 piece) 11' or 12' Surf and Pier Rod. I'd be pairing her up with a Daiwa Saltiga Expedition 8000H or maybe bring my Stella 4000XG with this setup. 

Looking to cast out lures of some short and/or bait from piers.

I'd rather a 4 piece as its better for travel and I don't care about its cost for this blank or stock rod, Thank God. If she's a blank I'd get her custom tied of coarse. I've looked at Century, Zziplex and other top end rods but they don't come in 4 piece travel. Other than Toro or Albright. My hopes is that a Sage or Lami blanks came in 4 pieces for a custom build hooked up with the spinners up top. If I can't get the best of the best in travel rod/blanks, what's the next best line-up 4 piece?

I'd truly appreciate some suggestions. Thank You Phil


----------



## mots reel deal (Aug 11, 2011)

columbo333 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm looking to buy a top-end travel (maybe 4 piece) 11' or 12' Surf and Pier Rod. I'd be pairing her up with a Daiwa Saltiga Expedition 8000H or maybe bring my Stella 4000XG with this setup.
> 
> ...


Look at the cts blanks. If I'm right they make a 2,3,4 piece blanks. What weight are you going to be throwing.


----------



## columbo333 (Sep 13, 2014)

To be honest I'm a trout.salmon river fisherman but have never saltwatered surf or pier fished, only deep sea. But, I'd be casting out good lures while surf fishn and ideally would like to have the rod to both surf and pier fishn. I've also been looking at the 4 piece St Croix 12'.

I can see throwing 1-2oz lures out the while sayn my Hail Marys.

Phil


----------



## mots reel deal (Aug 11, 2011)

Not sure of the st croix. I'm sure it will be fine but have been building most of my metal rods on a atx AXSU110M-2
11'
15-30
1-4	
2 pc.
MOD-FAST
MEDIUM the blanks are great at loading 2-3oz


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

There are many 3 piece 13 footers out there. I have 3 of them, but they aren't "top dollar" rods. However, a 13 foot rod breaks down to be shorter than a 2pc 9 foot rod. They are very portable..mine fit in my cars trunk. I got rid of my 11, 12 and kept one 15 footer for kicks. My thirteen footers max at 6, 8 and 12 ozs....the max 6oz w/a bell will rattle like Rudolf's collar on Christmas eve when a 5" spot hits it, but I've dragged 30 plus lb skates in w/no problem. The sweet spot is 4oz and it wizzes them. It's the newest and it goes w/me more than the other two cause they aren't the best when it comes to small fish detection plus they have those huge grips....not easy to control when it starts getting cold and wet out.


----------



## psychonerdbeast (Sep 29, 2010)

top dollar 3 piece 13footer. daiwa ballistic.


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

Century makes a sweet five piece version of their HJ148 Light (aka Slingshot 1505) which I just tried out. It is a really nice rod. Ryan White has got some of the blanks.


----------

